# My first goat!



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, I can say this was a great purchase, I love driving something so much fun again! Don't get me wrong, my truck was a real eye catcher and I got tons of compliments on it, but at the end of the day, it was still an underpowered, heavy truck that got 14 mpg no matter how nice I was with the skinny pedal. Not to mention, every time I drove it, all I could hear was nickels and dimes hitting the road behind me as I wore down $345/piece tires. So it was time for a change!

I went from this:










To this:





























At the end of day, I may have paid a little more for the car than they go for on a site like this from a member, but it's a Texas car that doesn't have a spot of rust on it, and up here, that's worth a few extra bucks, in my opinion. Plus the dealership gave me $22k for my 5 year old truck, which I wasn't going to complain about. All said and done, the price of the car was $13k, 72k miles, all original southern car. I've already got a K&N cold air intake on the way, and picked up a set of JBA headers off craigslist for $100. There's a wrecker yard locally that specially deals with GTO's, and he's got pretty much everything I'd want to do to the car, slightly used, in stock and at pretty good prices. The winter list includes a magnaflow exhaust system, replacing the gauge cluster clear plastic, getting rid of the road noise issue in the center console, changing all the fluids, spark plugs, cleaning the tb, strut bushings/bearings and suspension bushings, and just general tune up stuff. I don't want to go overboard, the whole purpose of getting rid of my truck for something almost half price is to free up some money and pay off a few bills before spring.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!
Is this going to be your DD or are you planning to store it through the winter?
I really like the yellow, and as you mentioned it looks in great shape! Enjoy
:cheers

By the way... here is how rare your car is from the 2005 production numbers.

Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 234 29.55% 2.11%
_*Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 447 56.44% 4.04%*_
Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 35 4.42% 0.32%
Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 76 9.60% 0.69%
Total...792
7.16%


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, and wow! I guess that's a pretty limited numbers car! They only made just under 800 that year?? It's goin to be stored in the winter, I have a 4x4 Dakota to drive otherwise. I couldn't be without a truck, I do a lot of stuff that I need the bed for.


----------



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats man! I just got my first GTO as well. Absolutely in love with the car as well!


----------



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

"getting rid of the road noise issue in the center console" is this a known issue? I noticed that there seems to be excessive road noise on the highway and its weird because it sounds like its coming from the dashboard lol. Is this a known thing with these cars?


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

I know from past experience when my ex was shopping for cars back in the early/mid 2000's, she looked at a bunch of pontiacs before going with an impala, she said every pontiac she drove had way more road noise than a similar chevy or other make. And in my case, I'm sure the crappy co op special tires the guy put on it, Primewells or something like that, don't help anything. and just from the research I've done on this site, i've seen more than once, the mention of if someone had the console and shifter out, there's a rubber seal piece in there that if not installed correctly, will result in excessive road noise. So its on the winter list. Hopefully with tax returns I can afford a nice set of tires and try and make a few bucks back off these ones. They're cheapo's, but they're new cheapos, so they'll be worth something.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If its an aftermarket shifter then it's likely the rubber seals are gone. You can use dynamat to deaden the noise. Or do what I did, use foil/bubble wrap sandwich insulation.


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll have to wait until it's apart to see if there's an aftermarket shifter in there or not. I can't tell just by looking. It'd be nice if there was, it would save me from having to buy one.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If it's not an MGW, GMM or Billet then it's crap.


----------

